# Raleigh Royal



## Alex11 (23 Aug 2012)

I'm looking at a road/touring bike for road use but maybe some light toe paths or trekks etc., been looking at the Raleigh Royal, what do you think? What's the weight like? Anyone got one?

Thanks!


----------



## vernon (23 Aug 2012)

It received a decent review in the CTC magazine. It represents value for money. You might want to compare it with its equivalent from theEdinburgh Bike Co-operative's range.


----------



## DCLane (23 Aug 2012)

I looked at one as a possible for my £500 Raleigh win, but it's definately on the heavy side at 15kg.

A comparison review from CTC is here: http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/com...-cycle/revolution-country-traveller-cycle.htm

Have a look here for some thoughts: http://forum.ctc.org.uk/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=25393


----------



## Teuchter (23 Aug 2012)

Funnily enough I've been thinking of these as well, probably early next year after thinning down my current bike collection. Just not sure if I wouldn't be better off spending a similar amount of money on an older but higher quality touring bike instead. Maybe something like an older Galaxy or even one of the original 531 framed Raleigh Royals. Seen 80s and 90s versions go relatively cheaply and that would leave the difference for upgrading here and there while still coming in about the same price as a new Raleigh Royal.


----------



## Alex11 (23 Aug 2012)

Will it ride as well as a road bike for instance? I've got a not very good road bike currently and I'm guessing a nice quality tourer is going to ride better? Better wheels and tyres maybe?


----------



## Alex11 (23 Aug 2012)

Teuchter said:


> Funnily enough I've been thinking of these as well, probably early next year after thinning down my current bike collection. Just not sure if I wouldn't be better off spending a similar amount of money on an older but higher quality touring bike instead. Maybe something like an older Galaxy or even one of the original 531 framed Raleigh Royals. Seen 80s and 90s versions go relatively cheaply and that would leave the difference for upgrading here and there while still coming in about the same price as a new Raleigh Royal.


 
I'm after STI shifters as this is a replacement for my now sold road bike


----------



## Teuchter (23 Aug 2012)

Alex11 said:


> I'm after STI shifters as this is a replacement for my now sold road bike


Ah, while I'm thinking of this to replace my Tiagra equipped Specialized Allez, I can live without brifters and after my recent Peugeot restoration, have been getting to quite like friction downtube shifters again!


----------



## Alex11 (23 Aug 2012)

Do you think it would be too heavy to cycle quickly on?


----------



## Alex11 (23 Aug 2012)

Now thinking to just go cheap and very very cheerful with a Triban 3?


----------



## DCLane (24 Aug 2012)

Alex11 said:


> Now thinking to just go cheap and very very cheerful with a Triban 3?


 
Alternatively, Edinburgh Cycles have their Revolution Audax discounted to £499 - http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/pro...um=email&utm_content=bikes&utm_campaign=audax


----------



## Alex11 (24 Aug 2012)

It's a little over my budget. I've realised I'm after something lighter than the Royal, 15kg, and the Triban is 10kg and fits what I'm after and it gives me a little left over for a few bits to go on it!


----------



## bigjim (25 Aug 2012)

10kg seems a bit light for any loaded touring. That Raleigh Royal is not that heavy if you consider a new Galaxy is close to 14KG and a lot more money. You still have a comfy steel frame. It will last you a long time and a few upgrades over the years will take the weight down. Does 1kg make that much difference?
I have an original 531 Raleigh Royal that weighs just over 12KG with 8 speed indexed downtube shifters. I've had the Frame spread to take a modern rear wheel. A nice one of these is well worth having. and I find it a joy to ride I'm off to France with it in two weeks.


----------



## Skyking (28 Aug 2013)

Hi guys, not new to cycling, but as I haven't seen a Raleigh royal 2013 in the flesh, I was wondering if the front fork rack mount has Ben sorted? I'm looking to buy one, but other sites have noted a problem with the forks, anybody with any info? Also, keen to know what the max tyre size this beastie can take? I've got lots of very good parts to upgrade my intended purchase, but wonder what owners think of the frame quality? Thanks all!


----------

